# CR Tournament Flyer (test) post



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

For any of the gals out there that team up to fish there will be a CR tournament coming up May 10th on Croton. 
We (partner) will be posting the flyer up on Warm water tournament talk this weekend i believe. So get your bass game on and join us.


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok you dont have to be a female team ok!!.. Wasnt the point of the post in the first place! Not any husband and wife teams either?
SHEESH BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD
Heck any team!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't think we're intentionally ignoring you....I already have something going that weekend. Where is Croton anyway? I've never done much bass fishing....


----------

